# lighting a humidor?



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

has anyone added lighting to their humidors? any suggestions or could you point me towards some good products, such as specific lights you used, links appreciated

trying to figure a way to wire the humidor with small lighting and even a small computer sized fan off of one single outlet


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

I just bought a 3 led light from ebay for 6.00 that uses 3 AA baterries. It is a puck style light which will be hidden in the back. I have a glass front humidor so it should look good and I can see the hydro easier when I walk buy. As for the fan, most pc fans are 12v and can be loud. Try finding a low rpm fan on ebay usually the 80mm should work. As for power source any old 12v adapter spliced would work for both.


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

I generaly take my cigars out of my humi before lighting them.

Dang I really got to read the posts first:new_all_coholic::martini::dunno:


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

There were some pics in a thread somewhere of a guy who lit his a while back, but I can't remember for the life of me where they were. It looked pretty cool from what I remember. 8)


----------



## rob51461 (Aug 19, 2010)

IMO I dont feel putting a dry heat source in a humi is a good idea. And putting a fan in there is just going to blow around hot dry air as well as adding to the heat.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

I would say your best option is to use the LED lights that generates least amount of heat.

I wonder if you can't use the case fans for computers in your humidor?


----------



## perry7762 (Jul 27, 2010)

RadioShack.com

thats what i was plannin on doin with a cabinet when i get one. they have a green led lighted one somewhere but i couldnt find it. kinda kill two birds with one stone


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

I installed lights in my wine cooler. The way I did it actually f-ed everything up, so I ended by taking them all out about 2 months later.


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Firedawg said:


> I just bought a 3 led light from ebay for 6.00 that uses 3 AA baterries. It is a puck style light which will be hidden in the back. I have a glass front humidor so it should look good and I can see the hydro easier when I walk buy. As for the fan, most pc fans are 12v and can be loud. Try finding a low rpm fan on ebay usually the 80mm should work. As for power source any old 12v adapter spliced would work for both.


Firedawg took the words out of my mouth lol, I have used the LED Puck lights for many other applications before and I love them! Ones like these work amazingly! They produce almost no heat because they are LED, they also provide plenty of lighting, they come with a sticky back or Velcro for easy battery replacement. The down side though is that they are battery powered and only will stay illuminated for about 12 hours. But on the plus side, they don't require any wiring!

Good luck with this venture! If you make it happen I am sure everyone here would love a pic!

:smoke:


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Oh Also, I am sure that they sell these lights at Walmart


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

You can get a molex adapter and connect it to a computer case fan and LED lights.

Use:
Newegg.com - OKGEAR PA-AD-UL 12V/5V AC/DC Power adapter w/ 4pin molex connector

and split it with
Newegg.com - molex splitter

and attach

Newegg.com - LOGISYS Computer ML12BL 12" 18 LED Super Bright Sunlight Stick

and

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...5&cm_re=fan_controller-_-35-220-045-_-Product

Cheaper way is to use a cell phone power adapter and splice the fans ins. Google "Using Computer Fans for Humidor" and it'll give you some insight.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

thanks for all the info everyone and tman thanks for the great links. i'll search about the cell phone charger thats a really interesting idea. i had a concern. the adatper you posted doesn't appear to be a square 4 pin as seen on the fan's connector in the pictures. do i need to splice here?


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

found a great link with the cell phone suggestion. cant post it as im not 30 post count yet, but its on some amateur beer brewing/fermenting website.

seems easy enough. cut and splice. i believe i've decided to go that route. especially since dc voltage is my thing- i'm a mechanic.

im so glad you mentioned this to me, i will be going this route for sure. cellphone charger/comp fan combo. I'm going to drill a tiny hole, run the power wires through, and silicone the hole shut again (inconspicuous location of course) and run it to a 6 volt cell charger so it turns more slowly. I'll run that charger into a digital timer to run every few hours or so for about 5 minutes 24/7- just to keep dry pockets dead.

thanks a bunch guys.


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> thanks for all the info everyone and tman thanks for the great links. i'll search about the cell phone charger thats a really interesting idea. i had a concern. the adatper you posted doesn't appear to be a square 4 pin as seen on the fan's connector in the pictures. do i need to splice here?


You mean this?

Newegg.com - Computer Parts, PC Components, Laptop Computers, LED LCD TV, Digital Cameras and more!

It looks OK to me. :dunno:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

rob51461 said:


> I generaly take my cigars out of my humi before lighting them.
> 
> Dang I really got to read the posts first:new_all_coholic::martini::dunno:


If you light the humidor, you get more cedar flavor. Plus, you can smoke 150 cigars at once.

I'm waiting for your review. :biggrin:


----------



## Tman (Sep 12, 2010)

Tritones said:


> If you light the humidor, you get more cedar flavor. Plus, you can smoke 150 cigars at once.
> 
> I'm waiting for your review. :biggrin:


This might taste better... :lol:

Gran Habano Creates World


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

CigarSmokePhilosopher said:


> has anyone added lighting to their humidors? any suggestions or could you point me towards some good products, such as specific lights you used, links appreciated
> 
> trying to figure a way to wire the humidor with small lighting and even a small computer sized fan off of one single outlet


Just by a box of Cao Visions all the work is already done. The cigars are horrible but the box sure is purdy!

CAO Vision Sensi-Box High-Tech Cigar Humidor - I4U News


----------



## Mr_Black (Dec 1, 2010)

Tman said:


> This might taste better... :lol:
> 
> Gran Habano Creates World


Simply amazing..... I want to see the "device" that they use to get 200 people to smoke it with. lol


----------



## Mr. Slick (Aug 17, 2010)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Just by a box of Cao Visions all the work is already done. The cigars are horrible but the box sure is purdy!
> 
> CAO Vision Sensi-Box High-Tech Cigar Humidor - I4U News


Glad I never bought any- way to gimmicky- if the cigars are good they will sell themselves. I have seen empty Vision boxes for sale on a few sites.


----------



## stewartu (Jul 23, 2010)

For cabinets, lighting can be really effective. I have warm-white fluorescents above each shelf. A switch on the top of the cabinet turns the lights on. I use the lighting only when i am browsing for a smoke or to show someone if they are interested. If left on more than about 10 minutes in a closed cabinet, the temp creeps up.

My cabinet is 36 cubic feet.


----------

